# The Order 1886. Trailer PS4



## Fabry_cekko (4 Gennaio 2014)

Grafica stupenda. Pare un bel giocone

Video al Secondo Post


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2014)

Sono indeciso, se ordinare questo o prendere Fifa 14.
70 euro non sono pochi..


----------



## juventino (13 Giugno 2014)

*The Order 1886 ha una data, precisamente il 20 febbraio 2015. Il gioco avrà anche una limited edition, che purtroppo,a differenza di quella americana, non avrà l'action figure.




*


----------

